# [Erfahrungsbericht] guter UMTS-Stick für unter 20€ (Vodafone ZTE K3565-Z)



## elemer (19. Februar 2010)

*[Erfahrungsbericht] guter UMTS-Stick für unter 20€ (Vodafone ZTE K3565-Z)*

Servus zusammen,

nachdem ich mich jetzt einige Wochen nach einem brauchbaren UMTS-Stick umgesehen habe, hab ich jetzt einen echten Glücksgriff in Bezug auf Preis/Leistung gemacht. Da immer wieder Anfragen in der Richtung auftauchen, will ich der Gemeinde meine Erfahrungen nicht vorenthalten.

Folgene Anforderungen hatte ich im Fokus:


UMTS-USB-Stick ohne SIM-Lock
evtl. auch mit Branding
Übertragungsraten zunächst nebensächlich weil das genutzte Netz von E-Plus sowieso "nur" das Standard-UMTS hergibt
muss mit SIM-Karten von z.B. blau.de/simyo/MedionMobile (Aldi) laufen wegen Nutzung der 30 Tage/1 GB-Flat für ~10€
Ich habe zu Hause zum Glück vDSL und wollte den UMTS-Stick nur, um mit dem Laptop auch mal während eines mehrtätigen Lehrganges o.Ä. Internetzugriff zu haben.

Zunächst stechen einem die UMTS-Sticks von den Discountern oder Prepaid-Anbietern ins Auge, z.B. den von Aldi für ~60 €. Das war mir letztlich aber zu teuer, da der Stick bei mir wirklich nur selten genutzt wird.

Über amazon bin ich dann auf das WebSessions-Paket von Vodafone gestoßen. SIM-Karte incl. drei Freistunden und dem UMTS-Stick ZTE K3565-Z mit Branding und Vodafone-Verbindungssoftware für ~26€.
Vodafone - Original Netzbetreiber - WebSessions USB: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Das Ganze bei eBay gesucht und siehe da - bester Preis bei meiner Suche Anfang Februar 2010: 17,99€ - versandkostenfrei!
Vodafone UMTS Stick WebSession K3565 *3 Gratisstunden* bei eBay.de: PCMCIA Cards Controller (endet 25.02.10 19:59:45 MEZ)

Nachdem ich das Paket zu Hause hatte, war ich 15 Minuten später bereits über eine simyo-SIM-Karte per UMTS im Internet! Der UMTS-Stick ist tatsächlich SIM-Lock-frei und die Vodafone-Verbindungssoftware ist mit einem kleinen Trick und der Freeware MWconn leicht zu umgehen (von mir nur unter Windows 7 getestet!).

Einfach folgende Schritte durchführen:



Verbindungssoftware MWconn downloaden, installieren und evtl. configurieren (ich habe simyo als Betreiber und ZTE als Stick-Hersteller eingestellt und lasse den Verbindungsaufbau automatisch laufen - klappt wunderbar!)
MWconn​

freigeschaltete SIM-Karte einlegen (es ist bei den Prepaid-Karten immer ein kostenpflichtiges Telefonat nötig, damit die jungfräuliche SIM aktiviert wird)
USB-UMTS-Stick in den laufenden PC/Laptop einstecken
*Aufforderung zur Ausführung der exe-Datei schließen [X] (Installation der Vodafone-Verbindungssoftware)
*
*über den Explorer oder das Symbol in der Taskleiste (Hardware sicher entfernen) das vom Stick erzeugte CD-Laufwerk auswerfen!*
nun installiert Windows automatisch alle Treiber des Sticks (kann bei der ersten Ausführung etwas dauern)
alternativ dazu ist es wohl auch möglich, die Vodafone-Verbindungssoftware zu installieren und gleich wieder deinstallieren (laut amazon-Kundenbewertung) wobei die Treiber angeblich dauerhaft erhalten bleiben
MWconn starten (umts.exe)
Verbindungsaufbau abwarten
*FERTIG!*

Fazit:

Wer einen günstigen UMTS-Stick sucht, um eine der beliebten 30Tage/1GB-Flats zu nutzen, ist mit dem ZTE K3565-Z seht gut bedient! In Verbindung mit dem einfachen und guten Verbindungsprogramm MWconn momentan der absolute Preis-/Leistungskracher unter den UMTS-Sticks!


----------



## elemer (2. März 2010)

*AW: [Erfahrungsbericht] guter UMTS-Stick für unter 20€ (Vodafone ZTE K3565-Z)*

Und weil's zum Thema passt, ein kleines Update in Sachen UMTS-Stick:

Aldi hat den Preis für den hauseigenen UMTS-Stick um 10 € gesenkt. Damit ist der Web Stick S4011 nun für 49,99 € zu haben - zwar deutlich teurer als der ZTE aber immerhin tut sich was!

ALDI TALK mit MEDIONmobile - Ab 3 Cent mobil telefonieren! Ihr mobiler Prepaid-Tarif.


----------

